# Venturi pump from Red Sea CO2 system..



## jmk19 (Aug 27, 2007)

I have this pump, its electric to spit out the CO2 from the setup but its on the day/light powerstrip timer with my light. Since I only want it on during day when light is on.

I come home from work and the thing isn't powered on. I unplug and plug it back in same spot and it starts up. Seems weird that the initial turn on turns on the light but somehow isn't enough of a jolt to get the pump running? Could it be all the CO2 built up overnight it has a hard time dispersing and getting going?


----------

